

Using Bitcoins to Continue the Ron Paul R[EVOL]ution - bitmaven
http://forums.tagpad.com/questions/47/using-bitcoins-to-continue-the-ron-paul-revolution

======
ceejayoz
> The spontaneous rise of the Ron Paul Revolution during the 2008 Presidential
> Election cycle signaled a renewed belief in the American values of Life,
> Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.

Yeah, except for the fact that basically no one voted for him.

